# Kreg tool changes the way you work



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Jim, I agree with your assessment - this may just be the best woodworking tool ever created - at least in the area of assembly tools.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I have the new set up which is similar to yours. I think yours has more metal and the benchplate is much larger. It looks like it works the same. About 4 more kitchen jobs and I think I want the Foreman. Doing a kitchen with one like this is fast but makes my shoulders tired. A great set up.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very impressive Jim. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a K3 system which I haven't used yet. Waiting for a project that call for it.


----------



## JiminPA (Jan 31, 2008)

As an alternative (and nothing against the Kreg system), the Penn State Industries pocket hole set may also be of interest. I'm not affiliated in any way … but I bought a set from them recently that was a factory second because something was the wrong color … the case maybe. However you drill 'em, though, pocket holes are very useful.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I am currently in the process of reinventing my workshop and putting in cabinets. Am using a kreg jig to do all the joinery and love it. Quite the time saver.


----------



## RickH (Feb 20, 2008)

I am on my 2nd Kreg system. I bought the orignal cast metal Kreg tool at the 1st WW show I attended years ago - and it quickly became my overall favorite tool. Part of the reason for it's success are the specialized screws they offer. Because they are self-tapping the amount of time saved over drilling pilot holes is incredible. I also quickly found that pocket holes work extremely well with 2x framing. Instead of using toe-nailing for end studs I drill a series of pocket holes around the base and fasten that way. Result is a much stronger joint with no splitting ( I have never seen an end of stud toe-nail that did not split the wood eventually - it's a technique that should be outlawed in framing code if you ask me). 
Over the years I have gone thru thousands of Kreg screws - I buy more every show I go to because they offer better pricing there. I upgraded to the current K3 system a few years ago because of the adjustable height and vacuum attachment, though I still use my original Kreg - the hardened guides just won't wear out!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I posted this comment on David's review of the Kreg system, but thought I should add some of it here as well.

I just bought the Kreg master system, and started working on it yesterday. I am building a face frame cabinet like the booklet suggests. I began the face frame last night, which is made of Oak. My first piece cracked, but not from over tightening. I was using the fine thread screws, but it still cracked.

This morning I was reading the Kreg site, and they made the following suggestions:

1 - be sure to use fine threads on Oak and other hardwoods
2- use a smaller shank screw if having splits
3 - slow down when driving the screws in place

I just received my McFeely screws, so I will try some of them as well. So far I like the Kreg master jig set. It it quick and easy to use. I expect to be using it a lot more in my projects.


----------

